
LightSquared Network Could Block GPS Devices, Report Says - evo_9
http://allthingsd.com/20111210/lightsquared-network-could-block-gps-devices-report-says/
======
aw3c2
Spam. Verbatim copy of
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405297020341330457708...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203413304577089082840505866.html)
which it also links to as "read more". That URL hides the rest of the content
behind a pay wall (or something like that, I saw the login form and closed the
tab).

